# How do I make a desktop computer wifi



## silverdepot (Aug 13, 2002)

Hello,
I am thinking about making my computer wifi (wireless). What do I have to do? What do I have to buy? My internet modem is in a bedroom, and I just moved my computer to another (living room). Hence I have cable laying around. So, I was thinking wifi. I appreciate any and all assistance.
Judith


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You'll start with a wireless PCI NIC, and of course you'll need a wireless router on the other end. Given the price drops recently, I'd shop for the 801.11g wireless equipment...


----------



## silverdepot (Aug 13, 2002)

Thank you
Judith


----------

